# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Dallimi Psikiatër  Psikolog

## Eda H

Pershendetje. Cfare lidhje kane psikologjia dhe psikiatria me njera-tjetren? A kane lidhje? Ku qendron ndryshimi? Ku behet ndarja midis ketyre te dyja degeve? Nga kuptohet se nje i semur nuk ka me nevoje per kurim nga psikologu, por ka nevoje te shkoje tek psikiatri? Pra kush jane te dhenat e ketyre te dyjave? 

Shume falemiderit Eda.

----------


## J@mes

Atehere Eda pak me vonese por me mire vone sesa kurre une po mundohem ti jap nje pergjigje pyetjes tende.
Psikologjia eshte shkenca e sjelljes dhe kognicionit. Kognicioni perfshin sjellejt mendore.
Tani duhet te kesh parasysh qe psikologjia ose me sakte psikologjia klinike qe te gjithe njerzit njohin dhe perdorin zakonisht termin psikologji ose psikolog per ate qe merret me trajtimin e njerzve qe kane nevoje. Psikologet klinike gjenden kudo: spitale per semundjet mendore, institucione per prapambetjen mendore, ne burgje, klinika te shendetit mendor, ne gjykatat e te miturve, ne qendra shendetsore universitare, klinika per keshillimin e femijve, etj.
Eshte jasht mase e rendesishme qe ju te kuptoni zonjushe dallimin midis psikologut klinik dhe psikiatrit, pra arrijme ne pyetjen qe ju keni shtruar.
Psikologu klinik merr nje dipllome ne psikologji dhe me pas vazhdon studimet pasuniversitare. Pas pothuaj dy vjetesh ai/ajo merr graden e masterit ne psikologjine klinike dhe pas perafersisht 2/3 vjetesh te tjere studimi, i jepet grada Ph.D. (doktor i filozofise) grada e zakonshme per psikologet. Pasi merr kete grade, ai praktikohet 1 vit ne nje institucion nen kujdesin e psikologeve te tjere, perpara se te filloje te diagnostikoje dhe trajtoje njerzit ne menyre te pavarur.
Psikiatri eshte krejtesisht ndryshe. Psikiatret jane mjek te specializuar per trajtimin e sjelljeve anormale dhe si te tille ata mund te rekomandojne ilaçe, gje qe smund ta bejne psikologet. Psikiatret djekin shkollen mjeksore dhe marrin graden doktor ne mjeksi (M.D.). Pastaj ato specializohen ne trajtimin e sjelljes anormale. Psikiatret shpesh i shohin sjelljet  e pacientit te lidhura me shkaqe mjeksore dhe ne kete menyre perdorin shpesh trajtim mjeksor, si psh. , terapi me medikamente, krahas terapise psikologjike. Psikiatria eshte dege e mjeksise. Ajo nuk eshte dege e psikologjise.
Me kaq shpresoj t'ju kem ndihmuar sadopak znj. Eda. Ja kalofshi mire

----------


## edmko

Sipas mendimit tim psikologjia dhe psikiatria kane lidhje me njera tjetren por jane fusha te ndryshme.Psikologjia trajton problemet e tipave dhe karaktereve te njerezve.Ju e dini se keto klasifikohen ne kater lloje:Sanguin,flegmatik,kolerik dhe melankolik.Ka njerez qe kane edhe harmonizime te ketyre tipeve.Psikologjia ne baze te ketyre tipeve te mesiperm i trajton ato ne jeten e perditshme pasi ju e dini se jeta ka gezime,harmoni,zhgenjime,ankth,panik etj etj etj.Me te prekshem per dhe me delikat jane tipat melankolit te cilet i perjetojne thelle dramat e jetes.Dhe keto tipa jane te prirur me shume per depresione te ndryshme te cilat po nuk u trajtuan nga nje psikolog i zoti ato mund te thellohen dhe te behen objekt i semundjeve kronike me te cilat merret mjeku psikiater.Psikologjia eshte shume e gjere por une po e mbyll me kaq.Persa i perket psikiatrise kjo eshte nje dege e cila kryesisht merret me semundje me baze origjine familjare te trasheguara te cilat jane semundje kronike dhe mund te permiresohen vetem me mjekim te vazhdueshem.Por ka edhe semundje te cilat krijohen nga rrethanat e veshtira te jetes kryesisht depresionet te cilat po te kapen dhe mjekohen ne kohen e duhur ato shkojne shume mire.Ketu ne Amerike po del teper e sukseshme kurimi i shume lloje semundjesh psiqike kryesisht depresionet me anen e nje terapie 6 mujore duke perfshire dhe jogen brenda dhe qe jep rezultate mjaft te larta.Bile mendohet pas ketyre seancave te kete rezultate konkrete dhe te semuret te mos kene me probleme.Kjo eshte deri tani arritja e fundit e cila garanton sherim dhe pa nevojen e mjekimeve.

----------


## Mina

Psikologjia trajton individin, psikiatria: patologjine e tij! Nje psikiater mund te jete edhe psikolog i mire, kete e vlereson pacienti nese krijon besim. Tek psikologu mund te drejtohen edhe ata qe nuk konsiderohen te semure! Psikologu te kthjellon mendimet ndersa nevoja e psikiatrit lind ne nje stad me te avancuar, atehere kur je semure dhe nuk funksionon psikoterapia dhe detyrimisht duhet t`i neshtrohesh terapise me sedative!

----------


## ENISS

Lol Logu  :buzeqeshje: 

Nje pergjigje me te shkurtet mund te jap edhe une, megjithese james Douglas e ka shpjeguar mjaft mire, por eshte ndalur me teper tek gradat te cilat nuk jane dhe aq thelbesore per te vene re ndryshimin. 
Psikologu merret me njerezit me probleme mendore, kurse Psikiatri merret me njerez me semundje mendore, dhe ketu ka nje ndryshim te madh....  
Te kesh nje problem mendor ne nje periudhe te caktuar te jetes, na ndodh te tereve. Raste devijante nga normalja, kur humbet punen, te dashurin, probleme familjare, stres, depresion, tentative per vrasje.... keto duhen trajtuar nga nje psikolog.
Rastet e semundjeve mendore, pra, ndryshe nga problemet mendore qe i perjetojme te tere, jane shpesh semundje te lindura ose te zhvilluara gjate jetes dhe kryesisht nuk rregullohen po mbahen nen kontroll me medikamente te ndryshme per lehtesim te semundjes dhe permiresimi eshte i vogel. Rezultatet jane lehtesuese. 
Sic e tha dhe James, psikologu perdor keshillimin (psikologu klinik) nepermjet terapive te ndryshme, kurse Psikiatri perdor medikamentet sepse dhe siptomat e pacienteve jane problematike....
Mendoj ndryshimi me i madh e me i kuptueshem per te tere eshte se psikologu trajton probleme mendore dhe psikiatri semundje mendore.
Per psikologun kemi nevoje te tere gjate situatave te ndryshme strasante, depresive, te veshtira psikologjike.... ndersa per psikiatrin kane nevoje njerez te caktuar me semundje mendore qe perbejne problem per vete te semurin dhe te tjeret.

keto me siper jane ndryshime te dukshme profesionale sepse ka shume detaje per te shpjeguar ndryshimin e ketyre dy profesioneve...

----------


## Shën Albani

Tri semundje me te njohura qe trajtohen nga psikiatri e jo nga psikologu jane:

Shizofrenia
Paranoja 
dhe depresione te renda!

Psikologu ne krahasim me psikitarin nuk eshte asgje!

----------


## ENISS

> _Postuar më parë nga Shën Albani_ 
> *
> Psikologu ne krahasim me psikitarin nuk eshte asgje!*


Kisha nje pyetje per ju Shën Albani  :buzeqeshje:  Cdoni te thoni me kete? 
Qe ta thuash kete me siper, mendoj te pakten duhet te dish dicka, te keni lexuar apo studjuar mbi keto dy fusha, disiplina apo profesione. 
Eshte njelloj si te besh krahasim mes nje kardiologu dhe nje stomatologu. Jane njekohesisht shume te rendesishem. Sherbimet qe ofrojne si psikologu ashtu dhe psikiatri jane njelloj te domosdoshme. Mund te them se shume probleme nese do trajtoheshin fillimisht nga psikologu ndoshta nuk do arriheshin ne semundje qe me pas mund ti trajtoje psikiatri, pervec atyre semundjeve qe jane nga demtime natyrore si aksidente, apo semundje te renda te lindura (sindroma doun).
Nuk mendoj te zgjatem sepse tek e fundit ju duhet te tereve te lexoni dicka para se te prononcoheni dhe dallimet e domosdoshmeria ndermjet ketyre dy profesioneve mesohet dhe vihet re nese do lexonit dicka. Shume njerez, duke pasur parasysh edhe moshen e atyre qe futen ketu (jo te gjithe), shpesh kane degjuar per psikolgun, por sdine aspak se per cfare duhet, cfare sherbimesh ofron, kush eshte....  :i ngrysur:

----------


## diikush

me shume nga te gjithe jam dakort me James Douglas.
te pakten ne usa, nuk ka semundje apo problem mendor e cila eshte vetem per psikologet, apo vetem per psikiaterit.
packa se edukimi eshte goxha i ndryshem, si psikilogu dhe psikiateri mund te merren me cdo lloj semundje/problemi mendor, etc. 
Deri tani, vetem psikiaterit kane te drejte te japin receta ne usa, me perjashtim te New Mexico. Mendohet se se shpjeti dhe psikologeve do tu jepet kjo e drejte, mbasi te kalohet ligji perkates, dhe mbasi te marrin trajnimin shtese per leshimin e recetave. 
Psikologet kane trajnim dhe edukim te sterholluar dhe detajuar per terapite psikologjike, duke perfshire dhe semundjet si skizofrenia, etc. Psikiaterit gjithashtu kane trajnim per terapi psikologjike, por jo aq shume sa psikologet.
Te dy llojet bashke kane me shume te perbashketa, sesa te vecanta ne ate qe bejne/trajtojne. Ndryshimet me te dalluara i kane ne menyren se si e arrijne (edukimin) ate qe ushtrojne, dhe ne tendencat/orientimet, perkatesisht mjekesore/biologjike dhe mendore/psikike, por jo ekskluzivisht ne njeren apo tjetren.

----------


## julih

psikollogjia eshte nje shkence qe ka shume aplikime ne shume fusha. roli i psikologut klinik mund te hyne edhe ne fushen e psikiatrise. 
vetem qe shumica e psikiatrave shofin psjesat e personalitetit qe kan probleme (dhe mundohen ti "sherojne"), shumica e psi klinik shohin pjeset me te forta te personalitetit per tu bere aleat me to e per te ndihmuar gjithe personon qe ka nevoje.

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Tri semundje me te njohura qe trajtohen nga psikiatri e jo nga psikologu jane:
> 
> Shizofrenia
> Paranoja 
> dhe depresione te renda!
> 
> Psikologu ne krahasim me psikitarin nuk eshte asgje!


Keto te tre semunje le ti quajme pasi nuk mund te quhen te tilla trajtohen vetem nga Psikologu !!!!  :uahaha:

----------


## AuGuSt_

Do thoja qe deri tani rolin e psikologut e ka luajhtur psikiatrim deri tani sepse ne shqiperi nuk ka psikologe te mirefillte dhe disa qe mund te jene qe kan mbaruar disa studime jashte shtetit gjithsesi si psikologo dhe psikiatri meren me psikiken e njeriut dhe shume pak gjera i ndajne nese psikologu meret me trajtimin e psikikes se njeriut psikiatri jep ilacet dhe shikon cfare mungon ne trurin e njeriut ( te cilat mund te jene substanca te ndryshme qe bejne qe truri mos te funksionoje normalisht)psikologu mnd te jape vetem antidepresante dhe gjera te kategorise se depresanteve   :sarkastik:

----------


## citizen insane

e perbashketa e vetme kryesore eshte qe dhe psikologu dhe psikiatri mundohen te trajtojne te njejtat "Crregullime" (te Ankthit, Afektive, dhe te C'organizimit kognitiv, etj ...).

ndryshimi thelbesor eshte se si e shohin origjinen e ketyre "crregullimeve" dhe se i trajtojne keto "crregullime" ne menyra krejtesisht te ndryshme.

Psikiatri e sheh origjinen e "crregullimeve mendore" si pasoje e anomalive gjenetike si dhe te demtimeve, insuficensave dhe komplikimeve neuro-fiziologjike. si pasoje edhe trajtimi u behet me ane te ilaceve te ndryshme (te cilat deri tani nuk kane dhene rezultate te kenaqshme). psikiatret formohen nen nje teori mjekesore te trajtimit, pak a shume sic trajtohen semundje te tjera fiziologjike.

Psikolgu (Klinicist apo Psikoterapeut) e sheh origjinen e "crregullimeve" duke u fokusuar ne aspekte te ndryshme te formimit te personalitetit dhe procesit te formimit te jetes Psiqike. ketu vihet theksi ne strukturat qe besohet (dhe ketu ka rryme dhe perspektiva te ndryshme) se jane percaktues ne formimin e jetes mendore te individit.

nje shembull me konkret per te dalluar ndryshimin mes te dyve eshte parimi themelor ne praktiken e psikologut qe cdo rast klinik (klienti), para se ti nenshtrohet nje trajtimi psikologjik duhet qe gjithmone te kontrollohet per probleme neurofiziologjike. Nqs klienti mbas analizave te bera tek neurologu del se ka probleme neurologjike atehere psikologu nuk e merr persiper trajtimin e ketij rasti dhe i sugjeron te filloje trajtimin mjekesor perkates.

nje ndryshim tjeter dytesor eshte terminologjia e ndryshme e perdorur . nese psikiatri perdor termin semundje psikologu perdor terma me te moderuar (me pak stigmatizues). gjithashtu termin Pacient (perdorur nga Psikiatri) nuk do ta degjosh nga goja e nje psikologu i cili perdor termin Klient, Individ Ose Person.

ka dhe shume ndryshime te tjera por besoj keto jane me te kapshme per forumistet qe nuk jane specialiste ne te pakten njeren nga keto 2 fusha.

----------


## Blue_sky

*Psikoterapia:*
Psikoterapisti eshte i specializuar ne *mjekesine e lehte* e cila perdoret per te trajtuar njerezit qe vuajne nga *shqetesimet psiqike ose somatike*.Puna e tije konsiston ne ndihmimin e pacienteve jo vetem duke i ndihmuar nga *traumat e te kaluares,por poashtu te kuptoje gjendjen e interiore te pacientit*.

Zakonisht,zgjatja e trajtimit te psikoterapistit varion nga nje periudhe dy-mujore dhe dy vjetore dhe s'ka asnje nevoje per mjekime sintetike,as kirurgji,as qendrim te zgjatur ne ndonje institucion mendor.

Formimi akademik i nje psikoterapisti eshte minimalisht *1500 ore* dhe konsiston ne studime te ndryshme teknike ne fushen humane ose eksistenciale te Psykoterapise.
Psykoterapia,ne ndryshim me psikologjine konvencionale,nuk trajton ne nivel simptomash por *shkakun e problemit qe shkakton simptomat*.

----------


## Blue_sky

*Psikologjia:*

Qellimi i psikologut eshte te trajtoje njerezit nga shqetesimet psikologjike.Teknikat qe perdoren zakonisht nga psikologu jane ato te *psikoanalizes* si dhe e *degjimit te pacientit*.

Psikologu ne te kunderten e psikoterapistit trajton simptomat e problemit dhe i nevojitet *bashkepunimi me psikiatret*.
Kjo spjegon se pse trajtimet psikologjike klasike kerkojne shume seanca gjate nje viti,shpeshhere dhe me gjate dhe kjo me shpresen per te arritur ne mireqeniet e brendeshme.

Pra,*nje psikolog nuk eshte mjek.*Nje student qe ka ndjekur studime te mjekesise dhe qe pastaj do te merret me semundjet mendore,zgjedh per specializim psikiatrine i cili me vone do trajtoje semundjet mendore me medikamente te ndryshme.
Nje psikolog eshte i interesuar ne *proceset mendore/ndjesore/perjetuese.*

----------


## Blue_sky

*Psikiatria:*
Psikiatri eshte nje specialist qe trajton *semundjet e renda mendore ne baze te mediko-psikiatrise*.

Si e thashe dhe me lart,formimi i tije eshte studime ne *fakultetin e mjekesise*,i ndjekur me nje *specializim ne kuadrin e institucionit psikiatrik si dhe farmaceutik.*

Jane shume profesionet qe merret me trajtimet e shendetit mendor por psikiatri eshte i *vetmi qe ofron nje diagnose si dhe nje trajtim total te eprsonit,si ne planin biologjik,psikologjik ashti dhe social.*

Individet mund ti drejtohen psikiatrit direkt ose me rekomandimin e mjekut te familjes,psikologut,punonjesit social,infermieres...


Mbas diagnozes,metodat me te perdorura jane recetat mjekesore*(anti-depresiva,sedative,anksiolitike,anti-psikotike,litium etj...),psikoanaliza,mbyllja e pacientit ne spitale psikiatrike,permbajtja fizike,permbajtja kimike,trajtimet me elektro-shok dhe ne disa raste dhe kirurgjia ne tru.*

Tregohuni krenar per profesionin dhe titullin tuaj,pasi vertete ja vlen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arcimedes

Me pelqeu kjo qe shkruajte, blue sky. Jam dakort me keto qe ke shkruajtur.

Vetem se perdor pak fjale te "veshtira" e profesionale per mendimin tim. Un i kuptoj, per ndonje tjeter do ta kete ndoshta pak me te veshtire per me i kuptuar. 

Por per mendimin tim dhe aq me sa di un ke te drejte me keto qe ke shkruajtur. 

Me pelqeu edhe ajo fjala qe duhet te jemi krenar me kete studim, apo profesion qe njerezit zgjedhin, sepse un e di qe eshte nje studim i veshtire per studentet (sidomos per ata qe kan pasur edhe vete probleme te vetat, apo probleme familjare, shoqerore ne jeten e tyre, etj.), por eshte nje studim qe edhe per mendimin tim ja vlen shume per me e bere: ja vlen per veten tende, por edhe per njerezit e tjere qe ju duhet/kerkojne ndihme ne jeten e tyre.

Dega psikologjike, psiqiatrike apo dege te ngjashme te ketyre llojeve jane dege te mira, sepse njeriu meson shume nga vete vetja e tij/saj (te mirat dhe te metat qe ai/ajo ka), meson se si duhet te sillet me njerezit e tjere dhe meson dashurine, rrespektin dhe vlersimin qe ka dhe qe duhet ti jepet jetes se njeriut. 

Per mendimin tim deget Sociale, por edhe Psyqiatria jane deget me te bukura qe mund te zgjedhi nje student, sepse njeriu meson shume gjera per jeten dhe psikologjine e njeriut. E un mendoj qe ne te gjthe duam qe te dime se kush jemi ne dhe se kush eshte ai/ajo tjetra qe kemi prane, apo qe na sjell/lidh jeta. Ky ishte thjesht mendimi i im. 

Une kam studjuar dicka komplet ndryshe (Planologji), por prape mua me pelqejne shume deget e ndryshme te sociologjise dhe psikologjise, sepse studimi i ketyreve degeve ne kohen e lire me beri mua nje njeri me te qete se sa kam qene un dikur dhe i dha jetes time me shume kuptim.   

Ja kalofshi mire.

----------


## Blue_sky

*Shqetesimet e lidhura me friken*mund ti klasifikojme ne:

-Shqetesimet e frikes gjeneralizuese
-Shqetesimet e lidhura me ndjenjat e panikut (me ose pa agorafobi) 
-Agorafobi (me- ose pa- Shqetesimet e lidhura me ndjenjat e panikut) 
-Fobite
-Shqetesimet obsesivo-kompulsive
-Shqetesimet e stresit post-traumatik


1.Benzodiazepine

2. Ndaluesit monoamino-oksidase

3.Anti-depresiva triciklike

4.SSRI

5.Bllokuesit betà

6.(ndoshta mund te permendim ketu dhe Buspiron)


_vazhdon_

----------


## AuGuSt_

Shpesh ndodh që të ngatërrohen profesioni i psikologut me atë të psikiatrit. Prandaj është e rëndësishme që të bëhet dallimi mes psikologut (psikologut klinik) dhe psikiatrit. 

Psikiatri nuk mund të krahasohet më psikologun. Ai është krejt ndryshe. Psikiatrat janë mjekë të specializuar per trajtimin e sjelljeve anormale dhe si të tillë ata mund të rekomandojnë medikamente, gjë që smund ta bëjnë psikologët. 

Psikiatrët ndjekin shkollën mjeksore dhe janë në fillim doktor në mjeksi. Ata pastaj specializohen në trajtimin e sjelles anormale, sëmundjet psikike. Psikiatrët shohin te problemet e sjelljës së pacientit shkaqe mjeksore dhe në këtë mënyrë përdorin trajtim mjeksor, dmth. terapi me medikamente, krahas terapisë psikologjike. 
Psikiatria është degë e mjeksisë, jo e psikologjisë.

Psikologu klinik diplomon në psikologji dhe më pas vazhdon studimet pasuniversitare. Zakonisht pas dy apo tre vjetësh i jepet grada e zakonshme për psikologët Ph. D. ose Dr. phil. (doktor i filozofisë). Pas kësaj, ai duhet të praktikoj një kohë të gjatë në një instuticion nën kujdesjën e psikologëve të tjerë ose psikiatërve, para se të fillojë të trajtojë, diagnostifikojë njerëzit në menyrë të pavarur.

----------


## diikush

ti kete njehere e ke kopjuar diku tjeter  :ngerdheshje: 

po gjithesesi, te pakten ne Amerike
- Psikiaterit bejne 4 vjet shkolle mjekesie te pergjithshme (para kesaj bejne bachelors ne cfaredolloj dege, mjafton te kene disa klasa kimie, etj), me dhe pas bejne sepecializimin, qe quhet residency, pra kryesisht praktike ne psikiatri duke punuar ne spital

- Psikologet (klinike behet fjale) bejne 4 vjet bachelors ne psikologji, pastaj bejne doktoraturen qe zakonisht zgjat rreth 6 vjet, dhe gjate ketyre 6 vjeteve punojne intensivisht me mentore akademike ne hulumtime shkencore, mbrojne masterin dhe me pas temen e dokotoratures, e akoma me pas kesaj i duhet te punojne 1 vit nen mbikqyrjen e nje psikologu te licensuar dhe me pervoje ne menyre qe te marin licensen e psikololgut.

Keshtu qe kur nuk i din gjerat tamam, ben mire te shprehesh te pakten me rezerva  :shkelje syri: 

sa per dhenien e recetave ke te drejte qe vetem psikiaterit e japin, pasi ata kane pasur trajnim ne fushen e medikamenteve dhe pasojat anesore qe ato mund te kene tek njeriu, dhe jo se jane superiore ne dijen e tyre per semundjet mendore.

Edhe kjo eshte duke u ndryshuar ne Amerike (one state at a time, New Mexico first ...) dhe psikologet po promovojne levizjen e tyere qe te kene te drejte te leshojne receta per semundjet mendore, mbasi kane plotesuar edukimin dhe trajnimin e duhur shtese per medikamentet etj.

----------


## citizen insane

me duket se eshte bo takse; cdo 6mujor me u hap nje teme e tille.

te ma lejoni nje pyetje (jo krejtesisht) off topic,  per diikush-in, nqs mundet; cfare qendrimi mbajne psikologu dhe psikiatri kundrejt njeri-tjetrit ne USA?

----------

